# Do not trust your heart (Robert Traill)



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 28, 2020)

Thy heart is blind and deceitful; do not trust it. Satan knows it not, and is a liar, especially he pretends to teach thee God’s secret purposes. The devil was never on God’s counsel; why should you regard his whispers? He is a reprobate, condemned spirit, raging against God, and strives to infuse his own spirit and temper into sinners. 

Robert Traill, _Sixteen Sermons on the Lord’s Prayer, in John xvii. 24_ (1705) in _The Works of Robert Traill, A.M. Minister of the Gospel in London_ (4 vols, Edinburgh: J. Ogle, 1810), 2: 34.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## deleteduser99 (Jan 28, 2020)

Read the context. Assuring. Thank you.


----------

